# Sticky  Herf at Local B&M/Cigar Shops: Etiquette



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Just a reminder
If you are holding a herf at a B&M/Cigar Shop keep in mind that the owner is turning over his shop to you. It would be very appreciative to support the guys that allow us the use of their shop. So please buy at least one cigar when the herf is going on.

One good way to do this is to have a Cigar Pass. Each member can buy a cigar and then you do a Cigar Pass among the members there.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

always a buy a cigar when herfing at an shop. support the local B&M


----------



## smokering10 (Feb 26, 2008)

yea thats generally the unspoken rule that your not a cheap ass and not buy any cigars. i acutally buy more cigars than I should at herfs. If the owner is willing to let the inmates run the prison, pardon the expression, then just buy afew to support the business.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Hear hear! 

I always buy something from any B&M I happen to be smoking in, herf or not. It just doesn't seem right to unleash a ton of people on the place and not spend any money.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Agreed and what you get back is a place to go in the future ( Cheers comes to mind) where you are able to surround yourself with people you already know you will like. I have been around quite a few B&M's in my travels and had some favorites. I used to belong to a B&M in Framingham, Ma. in the late 90's and loved it so much I was there nearly every other day. As a member you get those "special" benefits that you won't get online and my benefits were great friends to be around and those extra special cigars the owner would pass out to those who took care of him.


----------



## Smoke Rises (Dec 6, 2009)

i can't imagine how big your OiO would have to be to go in a shop,sit and smoke without so much as buying a cheap stick. some places allow you to make any type of purchase. recently at one of my local B&MS we talked about this very subject. 

a guy came in sat in one of the rooms by himself with out so much as saying hello to the clerk and turned on the tv while lighting up something he brought with him. the clerk and a regular went back sat down and asked him how it was goin. blaah blaah blaah he left

about 2 weeks goes by and he returns.yup he did the same thing. got a phone call and didn't stay long. the punchline , he left his wallet in the chair. how did we know it was his wallet ? when opened a moth some dust and a scroll from the last century fell out. 

in any case the scroll had his info and he was contacted. to show his gratitude this "gentleman" finally bought a cigar for the person who found it.

so if you don't want to be remembered as the man of the lost scroll and spoken of when not around , be a gentleman and make a purchase.


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

LOL, I don't think I've ever walked into a B and M and not bought at least one stick!


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Who buys only one cigar when in a B & M?


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

havanajohn said:


> Who buys only one cigar when in a B & M?


 Good question! I usually walk out with about 5 or so.
Last B&M I went to I dropped about $40 and smoked one right there while enoying the flatscreen and a coke.
I know I can get them cheaper online but you can't talk to the computer after you buy them.


----------



## obleedo (Feb 4, 2010)

Haha very well put, gotta support the local smoke shop


----------



## lbiislander (Oct 15, 2010)

I realize this is an old thread, but what's a herf?


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

A herf is a gathering of cigar smokers to partake and BS.

Here is another thread with more cigar acronyms for further questions.
Cigar Acronyms...What Does this mean?


----------



## Carpenter69 (Mar 5, 2013)

I've never left a B&M with less than 6 cigars whether I'm smoking or not.


----------

